# 2010 Chicago Zombie March



## punkyzombiegirl86 (Mar 4, 2010)

hello fellow ghouls and monsters!
Did you ever wanted to be a zombie outside of halloween? Do you live in Chicago and have nothing to do on a june night? Well here is your chance for some good old fashioned zombie fun. For 3 years we have caused mayhem and mischief as the only Chicago Zombie March. Last year we gained about 1500 zombies for this spectacular event, and we are on the brink of having 1900! Everyone, dressed as a zombie meets up at the bean in millennium park and walk around downtown chicago for a great. More info is on the link below
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=23561223992
To RSVP click on the link
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=249728701881&index=1
Hope to see you undead fiends on june 5


----------

